# A Blasphemy of a remake



## MA-Caver

I can see anyone attempting to remake this classic and influential film but Smith!?! Say it isn't so! 


> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=+1]*Will Smith's Karate Kid Ready for Remake*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]Tuesday November 11 9:10 AM ET[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]Gina Serpe - Los Angeles (E! Online)  No (karate) kidding, Daniel-san: Nepotism is alive and well in Hollywood . [/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]A year after Will Smith and his publicist shot down reports that the erstwhile Fresh Prince was working on a remake of Karate Kid starring son Jaden"certainly not" was the official wordthe project is now a go. [/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]According to Variety, Columbia Pictures is waxing on for a remake of the 1984 classic, reworking it as a star vehicle for Jaden Smith , Will and Jada's 10-year-old progeny and his father's costar in The Pursuit of Happyness .
> [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]So as not to anger too many dojo loyalists, the new film will follow the formula of bullied youth meets eccentric mentor. Lending some Method to the remake madness, Jaden has already been schooled in martial arts. [/SIZE][/FONT]
> http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/eo/20081111/122642340000.html



Still no word of who is the new Miyagi... maybe it'll be Jet Li.  

This is another one of these films that really does not NEED an update, make-over, redux, re-visualized, modernized or whatever-ized. 

Wax on, wax off, left the circle, right the circle, breathe in, breathe out... wax on, wax off...


----------



## bostonbomber

I could not agree more!


----------



## JTKenpo

MA-Caver said:


> I can see anyone attempting to remake this classic and influential film but Smith!?! Say it isn't so!
> 
> 
> Still no word of who is the new Miyagi... maybe it'll be Jet Li.
> 
> This is another one of these films that really does not NEED an update, make-over, redux, re-visualized, modernized or whatever-ized.
> 
> Wax on, wax off, left the circle, right the circle, breathe in, breathe out... wax on, wax off...


 

Hopefully they won't be able to cast Miyagi and that will be the end of the project!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

If they cast Jet Li as Miyagi an already INCREDIBLY bad idea gets exponentially worse .  :disgust:

My thoughts on this remake :barf:

EDIT

I was just thinking what&#8217;s next a remake of the 7 samurai with Chow Yun Fat as Kambei Shimada and Chris Tucker as Shichiroji


----------



## clfsean

Miyagi does the unstoppable Flying Crane kick off the post in the surf to a butterfly twist where he then eschews a skim board opting for his feet only to skim a good 80 yards down the beach where to abruptly does a 5 1/2 gainer into a seated Lotus position on dry land... 

I can see it now... 

So much for "wax on, wax off"... now it's "flying harness on, flying harness off" ...


----------



## arnisador

Ehhhhh...I dunno about this.


----------



## CoryKS

I dunno.  It was a pretty generic story for its time, but what set it apart was a good script and cast.  If Jaden Smith has his dad's talent, this could be pretty good.  The sad thing is that "Pat" Morita won't be available for a cameo.


----------



## Drac

A remake would be an abomination..


----------



## Big Don

Get 'em a body bag! Yeach!


----------



## jarrod

MA-Caver said:


> Still no word of who is the new Miyagi... maybe it'll be Jet Li.


 
i have heard rumors that jackie chan will play mr. miyagi. 



Xue Sheng said:


> I was just thinking whats next a remake of the 7 samurai with Chow Yun Fat as Kambei Shimada and Chris Tucker as Shichiroji


 
in all fairness, seven samurai remakes & rip offs have been pretty decent.  but yes, i am getting a little tired of the remake craze.

besides, didn't they just remake karate kid & call it never back down?

jf


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

I think Kat Williams should be Miyagi or Bobcat Goldthwait really some odd character to make it interesting.


----------



## BrandonLucas

Is it me, or is Hollywood going a little overboard with all of these remake films? 

Karate Kid doesn't need to be redone...I do, however, think it would be interesting to have an updated sequel....Mr. Miyagi has passed away, and Daniel is married and has children of his own...something like that....

But don't mess with a good thing.

Jarrod is right, though, technically they *did *remake it as Never Back Down.


----------



## bostonbomber

BrandonLucas said:


> Is it me, or is Hollywood going a little overboard with all of these remake films?



I guess they figure why create when you can just copy.  Hollywood is way overboard with re-makes.


----------



## Xue Sheng

jarrod said:


> i have heard rumors that jackie chan will play mr. miyagi.


 
And again a bad thing gets worse.

Morita = Japanese
Miyagi = Okinawan
Chan = Cantonese



jarrod said:


> in all fairness, seven samurai remakes & rip offs have been pretty decent. but yes, i am getting a little tired of the remake craze.
> jf


 
But with Chow Yun Fat as Kambei Shimada and Chris Tucker as Shichiroji?


----------



## zDom

I'm sure you all know by now that I'm a Jackie Chan fan,

but if with Jackie on board, this is a


*BAD idea.*


Sigh. Is Hollywood really THAT hard up for good scripts? For original ideas??


----------



## JBrainard

This whole Karate Kid remake thing makes me want to :barf:

As for remakes in general, yeah, it's getting a little crazy. The only upside is that a select few of the remakes have been pretty damn good.

EDIT

If they ever remake Evil Dead I'm going to go postal.


----------



## BlueDragon1981

BrandonLucas said:


> Is it me, or is Hollywood going a little overboard with all of these remake films?
> 
> Karate Kid doesn't need to be redone...I do, however, think it would be interesting to have an updated sequel....Mr. Miyagi has passed away, and Daniel is married and has children of his own...something like that....
> 
> But don't mess with a good thing.
> 
> Jarrod is right, though, technically they *did *remake it as Never Back Down.



I was thinking around the same lines.... but you have to make sure Hillary Swank is in it too.... and Johnny the antagonist in the first one...lol. They all meet at the funeral for their mentor and humbled Johnny has a proposition for them.. wow.... that took no thought what so ever. Oh well. Probably wouldn't fly.

As for this re-make. If they follow the basic idea add new elements maybe it wont be so bad.... then again it could suck.


----------



## CoryKS

My view on movie remakes is the same as my view on song covers:  find a lesser-known work - something that had a kernel of genius but, for whatever reason, was ineptly done, and rework it such a way that a) it surpasses the original; and b) bears the signature of the reworking artist.  So by that measure, you have:

- No Stairway.  Denied.
- No Hitchcock.  What were you thinking, Van Sant?
- No remakes of any work that appears on any Top 100 ____ of All Time list


----------



## CoryKS

JBrainard said:


> If they ever remake Evil Dead I'm going to go postal.


 
Already been done.  It was called "Evil Dead II".


----------



## Xue Sheng

CoryKS said:


> My view on movie remakes is the same as my view on song covers: find a lesser-known work - something that had a kernel of genius but, for whatever reason, was ineptly done, and rework it such a way that a) it surpasses the original; and b) bears the signature of the reworking artist. So by that measure, you have:
> 
> - No Stairway. Denied.
> - No Hitchcock. What were you thinking, Van Sant?
> - No remakes of any work that appears on any Top 100 ____ of All Time list


 
Well then is it ok to remake "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance" with Matt Damon, Ben Affleck and Kirsten Dunst


----------



## JBrainard

CoryKS said:


> Already been done. It was called "Evil Dead II".


 
Well, *duh*


----------



## jarrod

Xue Sheng said:


> But with Chow Yun Fat as Kambei Shimada and Chris Tucker as Shichiroji?


 
i'm excited about this; call my people & set up a time when you can pitch this project.  i think we can get michael bay to direct.

jf


----------



## Xue Sheng

jarrod said:


> i'm excited about this; call my people & set up a time when you can pitch this project. i think we can get michael bay to direct.
> 
> jf


 
Well I was hoping for Quentin Tarantino or Zhang Yimo but I think we can work something out


----------



## celtic_crippler

Just how friggin' lazy have they gotten with our entertainment? 

It's not like the plot line was original.....but has Hollywood become so damn apathetic that they don't even bother giving the story a new title along with a few story differences?!?!?!?! Is it that hard to put a new spin on that old plot? If so, maybe they need to hire new writers. 

WTF!?!?

And one more thought.....and this could possibly get me labled as a racist, but what is it with all the black stars remaking old movies, TV shows, or characters that were never black? 

I just thought this was a rumor until I read this....but I also saw today where Beyonce was trying to get cast as Wonder Women. If they wanted to be accurate, they would cast a Greek! 

Some other examples: The Honeymooners, Wild Wild West, and Catwoman. 

Why the "need" to revamp something and put a "black" spin on it? I'm serious...I really don't understand the need to do this. Instead, why not make films based on "black" heroes? Green Lantern perhaps? I'd love to see a Green Lantern movie! I would actually go to the movie to watch it and not wait for it to show up on VOD. 

It really isn't a "race" thing but I prefer to keep the integrity of a character or story as much as possible when it makes the jump to the big screen....but that's been a pet peeve of mine for a while. Even when they try to make movies from books I usually get irritated because Hollywood will always manage to screw it up....LOL 

When does the "Shaft" remake come out starring Jason Statham? Or the "Cosby Show" remake starring Andrew Dice Clay as Dr. Huckstable?


----------



## MA-Caver

celtic_crippler said:


> Just how friggin' lazy have they gotten with our entertainment?
> 
> It's not like the plot line was original.....but has Hollywood become so damn apathetic that they don't even bother giving the story a new title along with a few story differences?!?!?!?! Is it that hard to put a new spin on that old plot? If so, maybe they need to hire new writers.
> 
> WTF!?!?
> 
> And one more thought.....and this could possibly get me labled as a racist, but what is it with all the black stars remaking old movies, TV shows, or characters that were never black?
> 
> I just thought this was a rumor until I read this....but I also saw today where Beyonce was trying to get cast as Wonder Women. If they wanted to be accurate, they would cast a Greek!
> 
> Some other examples: The Honeymooners, Wild Wild West, and Catwoman.
> 
> Why the "need" to revamp something and put a "black" spin on it? I'm serious...I really don't understand the need to do this. Instead, why not make films based on "black" heroes? Green Lantern perhaps? I'd love to see a Green Lantern movie! I would actually go to the movie to watch it and not wait for it to show up on VOD.
> 
> It really isn't a "race" thing but I prefer to keep the integrity of a character or story as much as possible when it makes the jump to the big screen....but that's been a pet peeve of mine for a while. Even when they try to make movies from books I usually get irritated because Hollywood will always manage to screw it up....LOL
> 
> When does the "Shaft" remake come out starring Jason Statham? Or the "Cosby Show" remake starring Andrew Dice Clay as Dr. Huckstable?


Well people COULD start doing what they (SHOULD) do for congress... and start writing letters to the Studios that are cranking out these re-makes and say *ENOUGH!! *Tell 'em to go to any public library to the fiction section and randomly pick out a book and write a script from that. 
And/Or get an agreement with Dojos across the country to picket the movie when it comes out. Maybe... MAY-BE Hollywood will get the message. Not likely no, but who knows. 
Just as with gas prices, as long as people are paying they'll keep making the films and remaking them and sequelizing them. 

Hollywood has a bad habit of finding a formula for a movie and running it to the ground. When it stops making money they stop making it and find another one. 
Actors are to blame as well for accepting these roles for the sake of the almighty dollar... sure they gotta eat but I gotta be honest with ya... If I could make just ONE movie at the base lead actor's pay along with royalties ... I think I can fairly retire rawther nicely. 

It's all about money. Will Smith is a fine actor no doubt but yeah, he's reaching and while he might be wanting to help promote his son's rise to stardom (seems that way and nothing wrong with that... a proud papa for his boy's performance in the movie they starred together "Pursuit of Happyness" ) he should find original stuff. 

As for the black actors taking remaking traditional white roles ... look at the Black Exploitation period of hollywood (mid 70's ) and see the tripe that they had to star in. Seems they want to show they can be just as good in those roles as their white counterparts. I never had a doubt about their abilities but perhaps they do. :idunno:


----------



## CoryKS

Xue Sheng said:


> Well then is it ok to remake "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance" with Matt Damon, Ben Affleck and Kirsten Dunst


 
I'm opposed to any movie, remake or not, involving Matt Damon or Ben Aflac.


----------



## AceHBK

celtic_crippler said:


> And one more thought.....and this could possibly get me labled as a racist, but what is it with all the black stars remaking old movies, TV shows, or characters that were never black?
> 
> I just thought this was a rumor until I read this....but I also saw today where Beyonce was trying to get cast as Wonder Women. If they wanted to be accurate, they would cast a Greek!
> 
> Some other examples: The Honeymooners, Wild Wild West, and Catwoman.
> 
> Why the "need" to revamp something and put a "black" spin on it? I'm serious...I really don't understand the need to do this. Instead, why not make films based on "black" heroes? Green Lantern perhaps? I'd love to see a Green Lantern movie! I would actually go to the movie to watch it and not wait for it to show up on VOD.
> 
> It really isn't a "race" thing but I prefer to keep the integrity of a character or story as much as possible when it makes the jump to the big screen....but that's been a pet peeve of mine for a while. Even when they try to make movies from books I usually get irritated because Hollywood will always manage to screw it up....LOL
> 
> When does the "Shaft" remake come out starring Jason Statham? Or the "Cosby Show" remake starring Andrew Dice Clay as Dr. Huckstable?


 

I wouldn't call it racist, just a honest opinion.  And to some degree I will agree with you.  Some movie roles I guess I have just ingrained seeing a white guy and it would feel weird to see a black guy.

There is a white Shaft......the movie the Punisher.  He just wasn't as cool with the ladies as John Shaft.  

Beyonce as Wonder Woman?  Yea I rolled my eyes at that one myself.  I think she is reaching too high.  I am only 31 but I rememebr the old tv show with Linda Carter so I expect to see a white woman, preferrably Kim Director.  (Chick with the big chest who was one of the robbers from the movie _Inside Man_ would be perfect in my eyes.)

The Rapper Common is cast to play the Green Latern who I think would do a great job.

The Will Smith rumors to have him as Capt America.  UGhhhhhhhh.  Not that he is black but that he is just too over exposed.  Thank goodness it was a rumor that was debunked.

Let's be honest, Hollywood is rarely accurate in movies when it comes to casting and the general story itself.

The only thing I say is that black people (*along with other minorities*) are under represented in comics and in turn leaves them out when it comes time to portray them in movies.  You got to think these characters were mad ewhite b/c the people who did them were white and they want to attract to the masses.  I understand that and have no problem with it.  But at the same time, you do have to open up and let another race give it a shot.  Heck I have no problems seeing a white guy in a black role.  Heck after reading IMDB.COM trivia section for a lot of movies I see that many roles where written for white guys and went to a black guy.  So who is to say change can't happen.  I just say it will take sometime.  Hey how many asian superohero's do you see on screen.  I think they are due one that is not Anime..lol

I think here the problem isn't race but more or less the actor.  Just think there is more on line when a minority takes on a role that is say a role for a white person.  If they fail at it then the genral public see's it as "see they should have used a white person." and studios will refrain from ever hiring another minority for a role that is deemed to be white only.  First real black superhero on screen end up being a jackass of a superhero.  Trust me I groaned the whole time and said to myself "welp that will be the last black superhero on the big screen"


----------



## arnisador

The portrayal of the Kingpin worked fine for me (though _Daredevil_ itself was not so great), and I have no problem with the new Col. Fury.


----------



## AceHBK

Oh crap I forgot.....lets NOT forget how many asian movies US filmmakers remake and end up screwing over.

They refuse to release the movie in american theatres but have no problem "remaking" it with white american actors.  If I was Asian I would be pissed off for not only doing it but then making a crappy remake.  The list of Asian movies being remade is VERY long and it is downright pitiful that they wont show the asian movies over here but can remake and put them in a theatre.


----------



## BlueDragon1981

CoryKS said:


> I'm opposed to any movie, remake or not, involving Matt Damon or Ben Aflac.



I don't mind them in the movies Dogma and Jay and Silent Bob. Sorry I'm a Kevin Smith Fan.... :jediduel:


----------



## Xue Sheng

CoryKS said:


> I'm opposed to any movie, remake or not, involving Matt Damon or Ben Aflac.


 
OK then what about a Burma-Shave commercial with Ben, Matt and Kirsten. Or The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance with Robin Williams, Jesse "The Body" Ventura, Hugh Jackman and Angelina Jolie 

OK I'll stop now I beleive I am well past :deadhorse at this point


----------



## CoryKS

Xue Sheng said:


> OK then what about a Burma-Shave commercial with Ben, Matt and Kirsten. Or The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance with Robin Williams, Jesse "The Body" Ventura, Hugh Jackman and Angelina Jolie
> 
> OK I'll stop now I beleive I am well past :deadhorse at this point


 
Robin Williams?  Sure, why not.  That was the problem with Liberty Valance - not enough impromptu Ethel Merman impersonations.


----------



## AceHBK

CoryKS said:


> I'm opposed to any movie, remake or not, involving Matt Damon or Ben Aflac.


 
Dang....what's wrong with Matt Damon.  Guy is a good actor.
Ben Affleck?.....he is ok but his brother Casey kicks ***. Awesome actor.


----------



## CoryKS

AceHBK said:


> Dang....what's wrong with Matt Damon. Guy is a good actor.
> Ben Affleck?.....he is ok but his brother Casey kicks ***. Awesome actor.


 
Just not a fan, that's all.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

You mean this Matt Damon?!





 

:rofl:


Hmm maybe Smith's son opponent can be Kimbo Slice as Johnny or maybe 

Snoop Dogg as Miyagi. I can see it now."Don't worry little man Wax on wax off an't nothing but a G thang" or "For shizzle my karate nizzle"


----------



## AceHBK

jadecloudalchemist said:


> hmm maybe smith's son opponent can be kimbo slice as johnny or maybe
> 
> snoop dogg as miyagi. I can see it now."don't worry little man wax on wax off an't nothing but a g thang" or "for shizzle my karate nizzle"


 

lmao!!!!


----------



## Big Don

You know we'll all watch this abortion of a movie...


----------



## BlueDragon1981

Big Don said:


> You know we'll all watch this abortion of a movie...



Sadly... probably true....


----------



## punisher73

jarrod said:


> i
> besides, didn't they just remake karate kid & call it never back down?
> 
> jf


 
You beat me to it.  Never back down was EXACTLY the same plot of karate kid, except that it glorified the fighting instead of seeing it as a last resort.

 As a side note, Marvel Comics kind of rewrote their "Origins" of Captain American and the first Capt. America was not Steve Rogers, but was a black soldier named Isiah Bradley.  It is based on the US Government conducting tests on unknowing black soldiers to get the process right.


----------



## Dusty

I already found the remake. And they even managed to find most of the original cast for it. 





 
Sweep the leg, Johnny!!


----------



## girlbug2

BlueDragon1981 said:


> I don't mind them in the movies Dogma and Jay and Silent Bob. Sorry I'm a Kevin Smith Fan.... :jediduel:


 
Amen to that!

Those were probably the only movies that those two weren't annoying in together.

Now separately, Matt Damon has had some gems. He just becomes annoying with Ben somehow.


----------



## girlbug2

Big Don said:


> You know we'll all watch this abortion of a movie...


 
Yes...just human nature that we cannot resist watching a train wreck, I suppose.


----------



## MA-Caver

Dusty said:


> I already found the remake. And they even managed to find most of the original cast for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweep the leg, Johnny!!


Not bad for a music video. At least several members of the original cast got work again. :lol:


----------



## BlueDragon1981

MA-Caver said:


> Not bad for a music video. At least several members of the original cast got work again. :lol:



Dang it and i'm at work... can't watch the video... won't remember at home..lol.


----------



## AceHBK

girlbug2 said:


> Now separately, Matt Damon has had some gems. He just becomes annoying with Ben somehow.


 
They are both from Boston, what do you expect!


Punisher....Thanks for the info, I will have to check that out.


----------



## Archangel M

They're remaking 80's movies now?? 

The horror.


----------



## MA-Caver

Archangel M said:


> They're remaking 80's movies now??
> 
> The horror.


Well, yeah... they figured that after 20 years or so it's about time for a remake. 

Just as long as they leave Casablanca, Duck Soup, City Lights, Maltese Falcon, Key Largo, Ben Hur (the remake of that one), and about a dozen others alone... there's not much else to do except write to the studios.


----------



## Xue Sheng

MA-Caver said:


> Well, yeah... they figured that after 20 years or so it's about time for a remake.
> 
> Just as long as they leave Casablanca, Duck Soup, City Lights, Maltese Falcon, Key Largo, Ben Hur (the remake of that one), and about a dozen others alone... there's not much else to do except write to the studios.


 
Im thinking Casablanca with George Clooney and Charlize Theron. 

Oh man.. I shouldnt have posted that... thats not funny thats actually making me feel a bit ill


----------



## elder999

Yeah, they're remaking _Red Dawn, RoboCop, TopGun, Weird Science...._.....God help us all...


----------



## JBrainard

elder999 said:


> Yeah, they're remaking _Red Dawn, RoboCop, TopGun, Weird Science...._.....God help us all...


 
They can't remake RoboCop!!! Nooooooooo...........


----------



## MA-Caver

Xue Sheng said:


> Im thinking Casablanca with George Clooney and Charlize Theron.
> 
> Oh man.. I shouldnt have posted that... thats not funny thats actually making me feel a bit ill


I think MT should make blasphemy a no-no on this board... how COULD you?? 

Geez Xue, now I gotta go wash out my eyes...


----------



## Cryozombie

celtic_crippler said:


> Just how friggin' lazy have they gotten with our entertainment?
> 
> It's not like the plot line was original.....but has Hollywood become so damn apathetic that they don't even bother giving the story a new title along with a few story differences?!?!?!?! Is it that hard to put a new spin on that old plot? If so, maybe they need to hire new writers.



Actually... The real truth behind this is twofold.  One, it's often cheaper to purchase the rights to remake a film than to buy a quality script from an established writer, espeically when the studio shooting the remake already owns the rights to the film... then the cost becomes negligible to do a re-write.  Second, and probably more importantly, is "Brand Recognition"... everybody knows the name "Karate Kid" not many people know "10 year old kid who becomes karate master" so the marketing idea is that people will go see it with Karate Kid branded on the film.

You know how many remakes of Yojimbo there are?  Probably not... because the call them things like "Sword and the Sorcerer" "Fistfull of Dollars" and "Last Man Standing" instead.  

It may suck, but it makes Hollywood money, which is why they do it.


----------



## MA-Caver

Cryozombie said:


> Actually... The real truth behind this is twofold.  One, it's often cheaper to purchase the rights to remake a film than to buy a quality script from an established writer, espeically when the studio shooting the remake already owns the rights to the film... then the cost becomes negligible to do a re-write.  Second, and probably more importantly, is "Brand Recognition"... everybody knows the name "Karate Kid" not many people know "10 year old kid who becomes karate master" so the marketing idea is that people will go see it with Karate Kid branded on the film.
> 
> You know how many remakes of Yojimbo there are?  Probably not... because the call them things like "Sword and the Sorcerer" "Fistfull of Dollars" and "Last Man Standing" instead.
> 
> It may suck, but it makes Hollywood money, which is why they do it.


Yep, that is the best answer right there... Money money money,  Hubba hubba hubba who do you trust?? (you know Nicholson was thinking about the studios when he said that line)... 
Japanese films are becoming increasingly popular and probably because folks are getting tired of the same old thing. Granted nearly all the Japanese films that are being seen here are the horror which at times can be even more gruesome than their American counterparts... but when dealing with ghost stories ... they do have a good sense of whats scary. 
Older films like the aforementioned Yojimbo will be enjoyed by a woeful few who know what a good film is all about. Most know 7 Samurai and a good number of people have seen it. Even enjoyed it... it's that good. 
Fewer have seen the even better RAN but still... :idunno: 

Unless an original script gets written that reaches out and grabs the producer by the throat and throttles them saying "THIS IS GREAT MATERIAL!!" ... like Cryro said... they'll go with what makes money.


----------



## arnisador

They should remake Beau Geste!


----------



## MA-Caver

arnisador said:


> They should remake Beau Geste!


Oooh Oooh I know I know! They should remake King Kong!!   Because the story Jackson had sucked... great FX but too over long story, he should've simplified it.


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Im thinking Casablanca with George Clooney and Charlize Theron.
> 
> Oh man.. I shouldnt have posted that... thats not funny thats actually making me feel a bit ill


 

I got sick just reading it...


----------



## elder999

Drac said:


> I got sick just reading it...


 
Yeah, and how many _Dracula_ movies have there been, exactly?


Oh, yeah: 169! :lfao:

_Loved_ some of those cheesy Hammer classics with Christopher Lee, though.. :lfao:...(runs and ducks for cover)


----------



## zDom

MA-Caver said:


> Oooh Oooh I know I know! They should remake King Kong!!   Because the story Jackson had sucked... great FX but too over long story, he should've simplified it.



They should remake Lord of the Rings, too, and de-Jacksonfy it. What would have been SO hard about sticking to the story and not adding in things like fruity hobbit pillow fights?

They got SO much right with those movies  casting, sets  but Jackson really screwed up a lot of stuff, too.

Sorry ... that's another thread, too ...

Back on topic: howabout they just remake ALL JACKSON FILMS!  And Uwe Boll films, too, while we're at it.

Plenty of films out there that they screwed up and NEED remakes. Lets leave Mr. Miyagi and Daniel-san alone!


----------



## arnisador

I want a real version of _Logan's Run_! Let's see the martial art of Omnite in action.


----------



## elder999

arnisador said:


> I want a real version of _Logan's Run_! Let's see the martial art of Omnite in action.


 
It's in production: Logan's Run, 2010 

with Matt Damon as Logan 5, rumor has it........


----------



## Big Don

elder999 said:


> Yeah, and how many _Dracula_ movies have there been, exactly?
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah: 169! :lfao:
> 
> _Loved_ some of those cheesy Hammer classics with Christopher Lee, though.. :lfao:...(runs and ducks for cover)


Holy Crap! 169!


----------



## zDom

Big Don said:


> Holy Crap! 169!



They should remake them all, especially since so many were in grainy black and white.


----------



## Drac

elder999 said:


> Yeah, and how many _Dracula_ movies have there been, exactly?
> Oh, yeah: 169! :lfao:


 
Yep...




Big Don said:


> Holy Crap! 169!


_Loved_ some of those cheesy Hammer classics with Christopher Lee, though.. :lfao:...(runs and ducks for cover)[/quote]

You better run...Loved the first one Christopher Lee starred in, the others were so-so..


----------



## arnisador

elder999 said:


> It's in production: Logan's Run, 2010
> 
> with Matt Damon as Logan 5, rumor has it........



Ah, good! I thought it was still stalled but apparently it's back on. Let's hope for fidelity to the source material!


----------

